# Rock cakes



## Steff (Mar 12, 2011)

Anybody got any ideaa what these things are,my other half is telling me he is going to ake them for me to see if i like them,but wont tell me what they are or what they contain, the mere idea of him even going to the shop to get ingrediants is worrying me lol, last time he made them he was 14


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

We used to have them as kids. I remember them as being a sort of scone, but more biscuity/harder in texture with currants or sultanas in. 

OH's might be totally different though!


----------



## Donald (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Steffie Try these 


http://www.bakingbar.co.uk/2011/02/british-rock-cakes.html


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2011)

Donald said:


> Hi Steffie Try these
> 
> 
> http://www.bakingbar.co.uk/2011/02/british-rock-cakes.html



oooh thanks Donald,

yes your right he came back with a bag of mixed fruit and orange/lemon peel....cant wait im sure i can nibble on one


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 12, 2011)

150g SR flour
 50g Ground almonds
100g Butter
50g Sugar
2tb splenda
100g Dried fruit (whatever you like)
1 egg
2 - 4 tsp milk

Sift the flour into a bowl
Rub the butter into the flour untill it resembles breadcrumbs.
Add the sugar and fruit and combine.
Make a hole in the middle and add in the beaten egg and milk ( start with 2 tsp milk and work your wak up if the mixture is too dry)
It will make a very stiff batter.
Plonk 10 spoonfulls onto a baking sheet, well greased or lined with baking parchment.
Leave room for them to spread a bit durring cooking.
Bake at 200c (180c in a fan oven) for 15 - 20 mins.
Jazz them up with some cinnamon, allspice,cloves or baking spice, grated orange or lemon rind. Or posher dried fruit

They work out to about 24 carbs each.

The above recipe is a lot more diabetic friendly, shop bought or normal rock cakes are very carb heavy.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

Steffie said:


> Anybody got any ideaa what these things are,my other half is telling me he is going to ake them for me to see if i like them,but wont tell me what they are or what they contain, the mere idea of him even going to the shop to get ingrediants is worrying me lol, last time he made them he was 14



Aaaaahhhhh Rock cakes, we make them alot and they are lovely steffie. You use more flour and get a more shorter crumberly texture.  They are especially lovely just warm, our receipe makes about 12, I'm sure you will love them and you don't need a bun tin or paper cases  Yummy  Sheena


----------



## Monica (Mar 12, 2011)

I have bought Rock Cakes from Coopland's before now, but not recently. I think Northe described them perfectly.


----------



## Steff (Mar 12, 2011)

well er they turned out like biccies unfortunetly we think the oven was not hot enuff but second attempt tomorrow, there still scrummy yummy though


----------



## Copepod (Mar 12, 2011)

Might be more the shape than the temperature - the mounds need to be about an inch high with sloping sides.


----------



## am64 (Mar 12, 2011)

you can make a sort of savoury version using cheese and no sugar...


----------



## D_G (Mar 12, 2011)

Donald said:


> Hi Steffie Try these
> 
> 
> http://www.bakingbar.co.uk/2011/02/british-rock-cakes.html



I have been browsing through this site.....Mmmmmmm!!! look very tasty and also simple! 

thanks for the link


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

am64 said:


> you can make a sort of savoury version using cheese and no sugar...



Ah that's different am, do you have a receipe?, Thanks Sheena


----------



## am64 (Mar 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Ah that's different am, do you have a receipe?, Thanks Sheena



same as rock cakes OR dumpling ( no suet...just a bit of oil) really, but no sugar and grate or crumble some cheese in the mix i remember cheese straws ? they were always too buttery so we do a simalr thing using basic pastry mix ...flour/oil/water...instead of 'Puff' pastry


----------

